# 3 New Toys- GT Pantera, Trek 990, & a GT Tachyon



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I picked these up a while ago, but finally got them photo-worthy- a 1995 GT Pantera, and a 1992 Trek 990. I also just picked up a 1991 GT Tachyon, which was their top-of-the-line hybrid for that year.

On to the photos:














































1991 GT Catalog Page with the Tachyon. MSRP was $570.









And the Tachyon frame I just picked up:









The Pantera is cool, I just like old GT's. Plus, it's the Teal color, which looks awesome. I threw on the similiar period Syncros stem and a black GT post, and I had the Spinergys laying around. I also put an 8-speed XT derailleur on. The rest is pretty much the original STX. I'd like to upgrade it to the same era XT. Oh, and that Mag21 is original. You could get it as an option on the '95 Pantera.

The 990 is almost all original. Tires are new Velociraptors. I think it may be really hard trying to find original Matrix tires. The post is an Uno, I was just trying to keep it black like the original Post Moderne. And the rear wheel was replaced with a same-period XT hub with an anodized Mavic rim. Oh, and I threw an extra WTB saddle I had on it. XT rapifire plus still works good.

Both bikes have generic bar-ends, I just left them on. I'd like to get some Onzas for the GT, and maybe some Trek System-whatevers for the 990..

The Tachyon is awesome... I just started riding a 700c commuter, and I love the big wheels. I can't wait to build it up. I'm planning on getting a Surly cyclocross fork, and just making a fun bike out of it. Gotta find a rear U-brake though...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the Trek suspension fork on my 990? It seems to work pretty well, but I've never worked on one. Was it built by Showa, or another company?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Should be Showa made. Kinda reminds me of a Rock Shox RS-1.

I don't know what you can do about getting replacement parts for those things....probably very difficult to source.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

Odyssey BMX brakes work really well. I'm using their evolver brake on my GT. It doesn't look quite right, but it works just fine. Also, setup was really easy.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice little collection. I love those old lugged Treks and to me that one is screaming for a rigid fork. I'd probably keep the Mag 21 on the GT though.

That hybrid would make a nice budget 29er, although the rear tire might have to be a narrow one. Not a big deal really. It would make a perfect single speed too with those dropouts.

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks grawbass! I love old lugged Treks too. My first mountain bike ever was a Trek 800 Antelope- not lugged, but it was a fun ride at the time. I've always been partial to Treks since, although not so much the newer ones. I hadn't thought about swapping the DS2 out for a rigid... though a rigid fork would probably ride better. I don't think the DS2s were known for their performance. And yeah, I love the Mag-21 on the GT. Anyone remember what the normal psi was for them? I pumped it up to 45psi, and it felt pretty good. 

I'll post some pics of the Tachyon when I get it built up. Soon, hopefully.


----------

